
Operation Vulture - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Vulture
======
parvatzar
Reading the conclusion of 'Decision against the operation'

> In the end, convinced that the political risks outweighed the possible
> benefits, he decided against the intervention.

I understand that it's convenient to question strategic decisions such as this
in hindsight. However , it would be interesting to speculate what could have
been the outcome of the wars i.e. First Indochina and Vietnam , had the
operation been approved by the President, having turned the tide of the battle
of Dien Bien Phu.

